# looking for a Colnago C50 PRAL



## lostalice (May 8, 2008)

Greetings all! I've been snooping around a bit in these forums, but this is my first post. I have been looking all over for a Colnago C50 with PRAL (spider) paint scheme for the last 6 months in a 56 cm and can't seem to find one anywhere. I saw last year's posts on the topic in this forum with suggestions to check R&A Cycles and Maestro, but I can't find one in a 56 at either dealer. Any other suggestions?

I've been obsessed with this bike since I discovered it. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!!

lostalice


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

try velo pasadena in pasadena calif.........ask for the owner hrach he had one.


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

I have seen this color option on Ebay a few times. Just keep checking.


----------



## lostalice (May 8, 2008)

Thank you, I will!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Maestro will paint any frame exactly the way you want it based upon current or older Colnago paint schemes. I think they will go as far back as 1998. So, contact Mike at Maestro and tell him you want a 56 cm C50 in PRAL. I don't think there is any additional charge for these older paint schemes, but I could be wrong.

I thought I liked the PRAL scheme too until I ran into a friend that had one. Up close, I really didn't like all the white on the frame. It would have been cool if they could have done the design without all the white. Kind of like a white spiderweb on a carbon frame with a red spider.

Make sure you see a bike in person before you buy it. I just saw a Colnago in ST01 two weeks ago on a group ride and I love the color scheme in person.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

So that you know, my LBS has a 2007 C50 full record in 56 Cm in black with red lines (top tube) for sale. they are offering it for $5950.00 out the door. let me know if interested. i will get you in touch with them. i know this is not what you want, but, this is a great deal.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Would that be the NS03 color scheme with the red and silver lines on the top tube and downtube? I have that scheme on my Cristallo. $5,950 for the entire bike is a pretty good price depending on what wheels it comes with. Luckily, I don't need a 56 cm and I just got the okay this week from my wife to order the C50 in ST01. She had actually told me I could get it for Xmas, but I don't know if it will be available then, so I got the okay for the end of August purchase.


----------



## eff_dee (Mar 25, 2008)

What components are going on your C50? 

Are you still keeping your Cristallo as well?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm still keeping the Cristallo, the 2 Artes (one is unbuilt), the Oval Krono, and the Bianchi FG Lite. All 4 built bikes have Record components and the 3 road bikes have Cinelli Ram bars. All my bikes have Fizik saddles. The C50 will pretty much get the same buildup. I already have the Record derailleurs and brakes, so that will make it a little easier to swallow the build cost. As far as wheels go, the FG Lite has 202 or 303's, the Arte gets 303's, 404's and on occassion a rear 808, and the Oval Krono has a Zipp disk and any Zipp front I want. The Cristallo has an old school set of Record Strada rims built on 2007 Record hubs and I have a set of Eurus tubulars sitting around that will probably go on the C50 until I feel the need to build a different set of wheels.

After the C50, I'll be done building bikes and wheels for quite a while. The FG Lite is my super light bike that I can race and break without crying, the Arte is my crit bike, the Oval Krono is my TT bike, and the Cristallo and C50 will be my training bikes. Luckily, I cannot find a need for the Extreme Power or Extreme C because I would never race something that expensive. I saw a teammate crack a Cervelo carbon fiber frame in half in a wreck. No thank you.

I thought about going with Super Record for the C50 build, but I see no need to spend that kind of money for a slightly lighter bike and one extra gear. Plus, I don't want to have to worry between 10 speed and 11 speed drivetrains between the different bikes.


----------

